# Pontoon or canoe?



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

trying to figure out witch would be better for river exploring, and fishing. A pontoon boat or a canoe. Already have a canoe, so it would be cheaper, but looks like life would be much better in a pontoon boat. looking for pros and cons on each.
thanks for your input.
Russ


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

Russ, I am sitting here pondering the same question. I think I am going with a pontoon. The reason being it is easier to transport for one guy. If I get a canoe then I need a 2nd person to go fishing. 

The canoe would be great for the family but I could just borrow one for that.

I very well may just buy two pontoons. That way if someone wants to go with me they can, if not then I go by myself.

I think I am going to get the Cimarron pontoon. I am going to do a search for opinions on them. With economy, I can not afford the higher end ones.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

The main thing I like about the 'toon is you're rarely at the mercy of the wind and current. Fins make holding position nice without swapping your fly rod for a paddle all the time.


----------



## Mstash (Sep 18, 2004)

I don't fish and canoe in moving water anymore. Been there done that.
Go with the Toon. With fins you have better control and hands free for casting.Lite weight.Yes the wind hit's you. Mount a electric moter on it.
Mstash


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I have always been a "Canoe Guy", until I took a drift with Splitshot and Quest once and used a Pontoon...............I am definately a "Pontoon Guy."


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Are we talking pontoons or float tubes? Float tubes are propelled with the fins and pontoons are propelled by oars. I have a float tube and love it for still water fishing! Can't be beat IMO. As far as river fishing in one I haven't tried it. Seems to me the river would be too shallow in some locations and the current too swift in most spots. It is a workout on the tops of your legs in still water let alone in current!


----------



## Mstash (Sep 18, 2004)

One man Toons for rivers. I think of Float tubes more for lakes. The bad thing with Toons. I don't like to anchor.Ive seen to many mishaps while anchoring. With fins on a Toon you can keep a good line going down a bank by peddling backwards to slow yourself down. 2 mans are great also but it's to much work for fins









Hauling a Toon can bet a problem.
While having it straped down on the roof or on a trailer it will inflate or deflate depending on air temp. Untill you find that happy medium you will be adjusting straps. Also while floating you have to adjust air in your Toons


----------



## JEHazeltine (Oct 22, 2003)

I have a water skeeter river runner pontoon and fish from it while floating the Ausable River. Much easier to fish and float from then a canoe.


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

looking at pontoons,not floats. Do you find yourselfs fishing from, or using the pontoon to get from one spot to the next and getting out to fish?


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

If you guys are interested I have two waterskeeter pontoons for sale.One is mine and one is a friends, I will sell them together or split them up. I can be P.M.'d for details


----------



## JEHazeltine (Oct 22, 2003)

I do both....the pontoons track pretty well and I can cast while floating. When I find a nice deep pool I want to stop and fish thoroughly...I pull over and stop and fish.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Russ and I have done the canoe thing before and lets just say it wasn't one of our better ideas. We were up in Cameran bridge area and the water is pretty fast with lots of log jams. 
I think the canoe is great for getting away from the acess points ( for two guys ) and then just crusing to different spots but the pontoon is better to fish the river with. 
What everyone's advice on potoon lenght......Classic Accessories Madison Pontoon Boat has 7 foot pontoons is this too short? would the Colorado XT Pontoon Boat with 9 foot be better?


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Mstash said:


> Go with the Toon.
> Mstash


Do I know you? Don't you look something like this?










and tow around stuff like this:










For my third 'toon I picked up this puppy:








The slide-away casting platform and lean bar absolutely rocks!


----------



## Mstash (Sep 18, 2004)

Wow
Thats the pic I was looking for. But didn't have it
Send it to me

9' Toon are the only way to go. I wil anchor at shoals and get out and wade fish away from the boat. Or tie a rope from one toon to the other at the rings in the front and just stand in front of the seat. With the rope the Toon can't get away from you.

Thanks J

Mstash


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

go to www.dryflyfloatboats.com

I use my pontoon boat probably 50 full days a year and have for over 10 years. I have fished with many different guys who have used other pontoon boats of many different kinds and I don't think there is any question that the pontoons made by Dave at the web-site listed above for the money are superior in many ways to any other pontoon boats.

Do a search on pontoon boats and you can read much more about them. This is one of my boats. I had my camping gear aboard on this trip and with two baldders in each pontoon they are the most comfortable easy to control fishing machines on the market.

I use oars, but on my smaller 8 foot boat I can control it with fins. Difficult with fins if you carry all the gear I do.










Call Dave (a long time member of this site) and he will even let you try one out one the river before you buy it and Dave can customize it to suite your individual style of fishing.


----------



## fishhard (Dec 17, 2003)

Splitshot is right on. Dryfly boats are bullet proof and you will never find customer service like Dave provides anywhere else, not even close. If need a new piece, part or accessory (like somehow letting your oar float away unnoticed down the Muskegon....) whether it is stock or custom just call and you will be taken care of immediately. Great product and he stands behind it.

Fishhard


----------



## Boone (Feb 24, 2009)

I just got my skykomish this winter and I cant wait to try it out. I also have a one man caimen that I haven't had a chance to try out. Any pointers on the pontoon I should consider? I noticed you mounted the trolling motor on the front plate rather than the back. Mine is still in the box, is there a mounting bracket on the front.
Thanks


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Boone said:


> Any pointers on the pontoon I should consider? I noticed you mounted the trolling motor on the front plate rather than the back. Mine is still in the box, is there a mounting bracket on the front.
> Thanks


That pic is from the North Fork website. Even an electric motor on a boat down here calls for a state registration so I use the one manpower motor exclusively! Just call North Fork and ask how they mounted it.
As for pointers, can't offer much. I run a line from bow to bow so I can slide the casting deck under the seat and just stand up to fish a run without worrying about the boat getting away from me... no need to anchor either.
Though the standard side mount bags do a good job of holding rods when not in use, a rod holder mounted right on the lean bar is great. 
Other than that, the boat comes very well equipped including bronze oar locks and Oar-Rites... two thing I upgraded my other boats to.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Boone,

As long as it is unpacked, perhaps you can get your money back and buy a dryfly boat. I'm not saying your boat won't work okay, but if you had a chance to try both, you would not even consider that boat.

Mstash said he avoided anchors because they could cause problems. I have an anchor on the front and the back of my boat and have never had a problem where my safety was at risk. I also have a front anchor because sometimes it is easier to float through a hole and drop the front anchor so you are facing upstream and can fish it from the bottom.

One time I did get my anchor caught in a log jam on Suiside Bend on the Big Manistee. I had to stand up one foot on the seat and one on the back end of the pontoon. The water was extremely swift and when I was just about to cut the anchor a guy with an motor boat took my anchor roap upstream and saved my anchor. Try that with one of the other boats listed in this thread.

I have 2 8 ft boats, but the one in the picture has 12 ft pontoons only in the 10 foot diameter so it has the advantages of the longer pontoons but still narrow enough to fish the smaller rivers. 

My boats have nylon covers and are not slick like the Orvis boats or other smooth pontoons. That means if we were to float side by side you would float faster then me. That is a good thing if your in a hurry, but if your fishing that extra drag is a real benefit giving you a little more time to make a decision or if you are just floating and fishing which isn't easy to do anyway in fast flowing rivers.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Splitshot said:


> but if you had a chance to try both


 
Right back at you!
Not bashing an advertiser here, but that Scadden is one heckava good boat. I'm sure Boone did his homework before making such a major purchase.



Splitshot said:


> Mstash said he avoided anchors because they could cause problems.


I was floating with mstash when that event occured. It was an overweight gent on a too small boat. msash did an heroic feat rowing his two-man up above the boat in trouble. The man in trouble would have been much better served with a larger boat with longer hulls (NOT larger diameter which causes more windage, but longer!)



Splitshot said:


> One time I did get my anchor caught in a log jam on Suiside Bend on the Big Manistee. I had to stand up one foot on the seat and one on the back end of the pontoon. The water was extremely swift and when I was just about to cut the anchor a guy with an motor boat took my anchor roap upstream and saved my anchor. Try that with one of the other boats listed in this thread.


Okay, why not? I would want to put myself in that situation but if I did knowing my boat and frame handles class III and above rapids is very comforting.



Splitshot said:


> My boats have nylon covers and are not slick like the Orvis boats or other smooth pontoons.


Which means the boulder strewn rock piles we float through, like the New River, would have it's way with that material and make scooching over the rocks and ledges far more of a challenge. 
I'm just saying, different waters and differing usages dictate different needs.


----------



## Boone (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. Had I known about the Dryfly boats I would definity have considered them, they sound like a good boat. I've never used a pontoon or drift boat but thought that it might work for some spots I can't get to with my aluminum boat. I used my Cabelas points to make the purchase so I think I'm going to have to be happy with it.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Jackster,

If I were going to float the New River, I wouldn't choose either one of the boats discussed but if it were my only two choices, I would pick the Dry Fly boat every time. I have had a lot of experience with both types. By the way are you telling me you fish the New river when they are letting the water down during the white water season? If you are, in your boat, you have a lot more guts than I do.

My only reason for posting is to give a fellow fisherman the benefit of someone who has had a lot of experience floating almost every trout river in Michigan the size of the Little Manistee and bigger.

The author asked about exploring and fishing and I have done more than most. Since this is the Michigan Sportsman, I thought I would give him the best information about our rivers. Dave does not pay me anything nor would I want anything so I have no other motive than to help someone make a good decision.

I understand that once you buy something and it works great by your standards you would recommend it. I have fished in boats like yours and have fished with many guys who have boats different than mine and I'd bet you money you would choose my boat if you used it a couple of times.


By the way, Dave has taken his boats out West and had no problem on some pretty serious water but anyone interested can call Dave and ask him personally. Dave will let you try one before you buy it and more importantly customize to your specifications.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Boone said:


> Thanks guys. Had I known about the Dryfly boats I would definity have considered them, they sound like a good boat. I've never used a pontoon or drift boat but thought that it might work for some spots I can't get to with my aluminum boat. I used my Cabelas points to make the purchase so I think I'm going to have to be happy with it.


Boone,

I believe that the poontoon boat is one of the top five fishing inventions in my lifetime and once you start to use your boat it should be clear why I say that. You will enjoy your boat for that reason. My intention was not to put down the boat you purchased, but to answer the author of this thread's questions about pontoon boats based on my experience and that is what I tried to do.


----------



## Boone (Feb 24, 2009)

This is a great site with very seasoned anglers. I took no offense Splitshot. Did you say you had tried the caiman fiberglass boat? I've had mine 2 years and haven't had a chance to use it. I'm hoping that this year I will have more time to try both the pontoon and the caiman.
Thanks to all.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Splitshot:
I don't know anything about letting the water down on the New where we float in VA and NC, nature has done that naturally the past few years. It isn't a tailwater where we fish.

Boone: You asked about outboards on your 'Toon, just add a 2 X 4 to the rear deck lip on your Skykomish and you're good to go. 
Here's a link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clnVsP3VnUo&feature=channel_page

Butt draggin' and scootchi' on the New River:


----------



## Boone (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice pics. I was beginning to think I was the left handed angler.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

When it comes to choosing a boat there are many things to consider.

6', 8', 10', 12', 14' pontoons??
Want a smaller frame but more flotation? No problem. Any boat can be made with the next size up pontoons. 
No need to guess. With Dry Fly Float Boats each boat can be custom made to fit your physical and personal needs. Is the seat comfortable? Is is the seat the right size for you? Is it in the correct position? Do you need more than 1 or 2 seats? Do you need special storage requirements? Special needs for a motor mount? Special seats and seat belts if necessary for young children? How about the dog(s), need a spot for them? Physically impaired special needs? Have it made your way.

Check out the pontoons. Rocker pontoons tend to be less stable but offer no more maneuverability then straight line bottom pontoons that curve up at each end. The rocker pontoons draft more, as the center section sits lower in the water. 

How about inside bladders? Some have 2 chamber bladders where if one leaks the other will float you home. Dry Fly Float Boats have 2 "full size" bladders in each pontoon where if one fails, pump the other one up to the original pontoon full size.

1640 denier nylon ballistic fabric on Dry Fly pontoons vs. slippery PVC outer 
shell on other pontoons. 
The PVC goes faster through the water which is not as good if you are fishing. They would be good in a race.
Also the PVC will more easily cut, snag, scratch and gouge vs. 1640 denier nylon covers. Even on those western rivers. This fabric is called "ballistic" for a reason. It is!
Also if for what ever reason a pontoon outer shell did wear out after quite a few years on a Dry Fly Boat, it can be replaced for about $50.

Stealth and durability.
Pick up any boat about 3'-4' off the ground and drop it. You will notice most boats with loose fitting joints will shake and rattle making a lot of noise.
It was amusing at last year's Fly Show where Scadden had a booth down from me. I mentioned this to customers and everyone went to that booth and started lifting and dropping their boats. They came back and told me I was right. That salesman could not figure out why everyone was dropping his boats.:yikes:
Dry Fly float Boats have a sturdy solid frame that does not move or rattle. 
Weather hunting or fishing, camouflage boats are much better to not spook the game. Yes even fish!
Many times I need to leave my boat at the take out spot on the river and go to get my car. I set my camo boat off in the woods in the grass where it is hidden from view. This does not work as well with those shiny blue, gray, red or other colored boats.

Customer service.
Dry Fly Boats are custom made in North west Michigan at my shop at my house on the Little Manistee River. Customer service is available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. There are no welded joints, which make the frame stronger and easier to repair. If there is an issue, it most likely can be repaired immediately at my shop or if you are out of town, a part can be shipped over night and if you can work a screw driver, you can replace it immediately. There is a lifetime warranty on the frame.

Boat weight.
Be sure to choose a boat that is light weight. It is much easier for one person to handle, especially when putting the boat on top of a vehicle or carrying to the water. 

Try it before you buy it.
I strongly recommend this. So many times a boat is purchased and ends up not performing like the purchaser expected. 
The Dry Fly Float Boat shop in on the Little Manistee River. I like to have my customer take a 20 minute float right at the shop. I walk along the river bank and make observations. At the end of the float we take a 5 minute walk back to the shop and discuss the trip. From my observation and your test float, together, we can custom design a boat that will be perfect for you. 

I'm available to answer any questions you may have and welcome custom design challenges.

Don't everyone call at once, as I'm only capable of making up to 40 boats per year and still have time to fish.:lol::lol:

Thanks
Dave


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Dave

I've seen your boats at the fly fishing expo, and talked to you about them. Being in the canvas bus. I know that the materials you use a top quality, the only problem I'm dealing with is geatting the OK from the person who sleeps next to me.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

RGROSE said:


> Dave
> 
> the only problem I'm dealing with is getting the OK from the person who sleeps next to me.


Hummmmm...
I have found that it is quite nice to just sleep with the boat and fish when ever you want.

don't tell my wife I said that!:yikes:


----------

